
I Was Billed for 14k USD on Amazon Web Services - fagnerbrack
https://dev.to/juanmanuelramallo/i-was-billed-for-14k-usd-on-amazon-web-services-17fn
======
miles
What actually happened: author pushed his AWS credentials to a public github
repository, which were then exploited.

